# FSU56XXH bent butt 80 w/ abalone!!



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Its been a slow early spring to this point, but wanted to post the latest rod that I did. Enjoy!




























You guys really need to try this stuff! The opportunities are endless with over 450 colors and 15 varieties of shell!!

Kevin Knox
www.anglersenvy.com


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats awesome Kevin, I'll post mine up in about a week.


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

That is gorgeous! Nice work.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet lookin.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Sick looking rod!


----------

